# Dune: David Lynchs Verfilmung jetzt als 4K-Remaster erhältlich



## Sascha Lohmueller (20. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: David Lynchs Verfilmung jetzt als 4K-Remaster erhältlich* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Dune: David Lynchs Verfilmung jetzt als 4K-Remaster erhältlich*


----------



## fud1974 (20. November 2021)

Solche - eher Special - Interest - Artikel sind mal schön, auch in der Kürze.. tatsächlich habe ich noch neulich gesucht nach einer Neuveröffentlichung dieses Titels.

Zum Film wurde ja schon alles gesagt.. sehr speziell.


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Zum Film wurde ja schon alles gesagt.. sehr speziell.


Der drittnormalste Film von D.Lynch ... "sehr speziell"?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (20. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der drittnormalste Film von D.Lynch ... "sehr speziell"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles relativ!!


----------



## Gast1649365804 (20. November 2021)

Wie schrieb damals ein bekanntes Kinomagazin als Fazit: Eine grandiose Romanvorlage wurde mit gigantischem Aufwand im Wüstensand vergraben. Am Film selber ändert UHD nur wenig…Langeweile jetzt auch in 4k.


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2021)

Interessant wäre da erstmal, welche Version man sieht.
Es gibt da ja zum einen die Standard-Film Version mit 130m , dann die 180m TV Fassung und dann auch noch einen ebenso langen Fanedit, der es sogar auf irgendeinen DVD Release geschafft hat.

Und den es nebenbei auch in 4K (upscaled) auf YouTube zu sehen gibt:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=faHQA_0d9Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## hunterseyes (20. November 2021)

Man darf den Film nicht als Film werten. Diese "Langeweile" kommt daher, dass es nur ein Anfang des Filmes ist und nicht ein ganzer Film als solches. Wir haben also nichtmal die Einleitung der Geschichte erzählt bekommen.


----------



## Frullo (20. November 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Man darf den Film nicht als Film werten. Diese "Langeweile" kommt daher, dass es nur ein Anfang des Filmes ist und nicht ein ganzer Film als solches. Wir haben also nichtmal die Einleitung der Geschichte erzählt bekommen.


Da verwechselst da was: Hier ist die Lynch-Verfilmung und nicht die Villeneuve-Verfilmung gemeint. Lynch gelangt tatsächlich ans Ende des Buches.


----------



## hunterseyes (20. November 2021)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da verwechselst da was: Hier ist die Lynch-Verfilmung und nicht die Villeneuve-Verfilmung gemeint. Lynch gelangt tatsächlich ans Ende des Buches.


des ersten, oder?


----------



## RoteGarde (20. November 2021)

Das beste Dune überhaupt.

Andersdenkende sollten der Wüste übergeben werden.


----------



## schokoeis (20. November 2021)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Das beste Dune überhaupt.
> 
> Andersdenkende sollten der Wüste übergeben werden.


Und das Wasser? Verschwendung!


----------



## masto-don (20. November 2021)

auch wenn viele meckern, weil das thema nichts mit videospielen zu tun hat, würde ich mir in zukunft gerne mehr solche und ähnliche artikel wünschen. im gegenzug würde ich weniger belanglose artikel über streamer xy dankend annehmen.
schönes wochenende euch allen. ^.^


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wie schrieb damals ein bekanntes Kinomagazin als Fazit: Eine grandiose Romanvorlage wurde mit gigantischem Aufwand im Wüstensand vergraben. Am Film selber ändert UHD nur wenig…Langeweile jetzt auch in 4k.


Langsamkeit oder Langatmigkeit ist nicht mit Langeweile zu verwechseln.

Genau wie zB bei tranceartiger Musik in der Disco, bei der dann quasi immer wieder der selbe Takt wiederholt wird und nur ein paar Effektgeräusche  sich weiter entwickeln, kommt es mitunter darauf an, eine gewisse Stimmung zu erzeugen oder eben einen gewissen dynamischen Fluß in der Erzählung aufrecht zu erhalten, der durch zu schnelle Abwechslung  zerstört werden könnte.

Auch wenn in mancher Szene viel Action hinter einander kommt, ist der Film kein John Wick, wo zwischendurch quasi nur der Schauplatz der Action kurz gewechselt wird.


----------



## DarthSlayer (20. November 2021)

Also nach den alten Filmen und Spielen war ich auch auf diesen Neuen gespannt aber ich habe es nur knapp ne Std ausgehalten dann habe ich den Film abgeschaltet. Der Langweiligste Film seit langem


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Also nach den alten Filmen und Spielen war ich auch auf diesen Neuen gespannt aber ich habe es nur knapp ne Std ausgehalten dann habe ich den Film abgeschaltet. Der Langweiligste Film seit langem


"Dieser Neue" ist aber gar nicht der, um den es in diesem Thread geht. Hier geht es um die Verfilmung mit Kyle McLachlan, Patrick Steward und Jürgen Prochnow aus den 80ern des letzten Jahrhunderts.


Übrigens: Laut Wikipedia:
_"Aus kommerziellen Erwägungen der Produzenten wurde der Rohschnitt von fünf Stunden auf zwei Stunden 17 Minuten, statt der angestrebten drei Stunden, gekürzt."_
dh: Eigentlich müßte der Film gut 4 Stunden laufen statt nur 2h17m.

Auch interessant:
_"Von der 180-minütigen Fernsehversion, in die das meiste des ursprünglichen Materials wieder integriert wurde, hat sich Lynch distanziert"

#ReleaseTheLynchCut_


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Langsamkeit oder Langatmigkeit ist nicht mit Langeweile zu verwechseln.
> 
> Genau wie zB bei tranceartiger Musik in der Disco, bei der dann quasi immer wieder der selbe Takt wiederholt wird und nur ein paar Effektgeräusche  sich weiter entwickeln, kommt es mitunter darauf an, eine gewisse Stimmung zu erzeugen oder eben einen gewissen dynamischen Fluß in der Erzählung aufrecht zu erhalten, der durch zu schnelle Abwechslung  zerstört werden könnte.
> 
> Auch wenn in mancher Szene viel Action hinter einander kommt, ist der Film kein John Wick, wo zwischendurch quasi nur der Schauplatz der Action kurz gewechselt wird.


Ha, so kann man sich den Film auch schönreden. 
Ist halt Geschmacksache.
Ich liebe John Wick und hasse Trance und Techno.


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ha, so kann man sich den Film auch schönreden.
> Ist halt Geschmacksache.
> Ich liebe John Wick und hasse Trance und Techno.


Trance und Techno gefällt mir auch nicht.
Heilung hingegen finde ich recht interessant, auch, wenn da in den ersten drei Minuten schon mal recht wenig passiert und man das rein handwerklich genauso gut in 15 Sekunden abhandeln könnte.
Aber dann wäre die Stimmung halt eine ganz andere.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRg_8NNPTD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ob man nun wirklich geschlagene 4 Minuten lang zeigen muß, wie der Boden in einer Bar gefegt wird (Twin Peaks Season 3), ist durchaus fraglich, dennoch gibt es Filme und Aufführungen, die künstlerisch durch das gewählte Tempo dazu gewinnen und verlieren.
Das hängt natürlich stark von dem Kontext ab.

zB könnte ein langweiliges Konzert in einem Film durchaus spannend werden, wenn man weiß, daß zu einer bestimmten Stelle jemand im Saal erschossen werden soll, was durch einen lauten Perkussionsklang übertönt werden soll.
Diese Methode findet man in einigen Hitchcock Filmen.


Auch in "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" passiert in den ersten Minuten quasi nichts:
Drei Ganoven kommen am Bahnhof an, verscheuchen die dortigen Arbeiter und warten dann den Rest der ersten zehn Minuten des Films darauf, daß der Zug ankommt.
Das transportiert aber hervorragend eine bestimmte Stimmung, die den Film einleitet.

(Das kann man natürlich nicht überprüfen, wenn man das jetzt mit einem "Der hat mir gesagt, das passt hervorragend und daher schau ich mir nur die ersten zehn Minuten an" äußerst kritisch auf Youtube anschaut und dann zu dem Fazit kommt: "Na toll, der hat ne Fliege gefangen, aber das war's auch schon."
Für die künstlerisch adäquate Beurteilung muß man a) unvoreingenommen b) das Gesamtwerk anschauen, denn nur dann kann man beurteilen, ob diese Langsamkeit der ersten zehn Minuten passend war oder nicht.


Weiteres Beispiel für Dynamik: The Matrix

Hier gibt es Dialogszenen, in denen quasi nichts passiert und Actionszenen, in denen das Tempo deutlich anzieht. Die Kunst dabei ist, daß dies abwechselnd geschieht.
zB
Dialog beim Orakel
Flucht aus der Matrix
Dialog in der realen Welt
Morpheus befreien
Dialog Abspann

Wenn die Action bzw die Dialoge nicht durch das jeweils andere unterbrochen würden, wäre die Wirkung auf den Zuschauer eine ganz andere.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. November 2021)

Zumal die 80'er Lynch Version einiges deutlich besser gemacht hat.

Das fängt bei der Einleitung an wo grundsätzlich etwas erklärt wurde bezüglich Mentat, Benegeserit und Navigatoren, was man in dem TV Cut dann nochmal massiv erweitert hat.

Für die verwendeten Trickmöglichkeiten kann der alte Streifen halt nichts, heutzutage kann nun mal in jeder Stube etwas besseres abgegeben werden, wobei die Schilde schon arg sparsam in Szene gesetzt wurden.

Davon das im Neuen deren grundlegende Funktion quasi ausversehen im Nebensatz "erklärt" wurden reden wir mal besser gar nicht.

Auch die generelle Reise ist in der Lynch Fassung deutlich besser umgesetzt, im neuen scheint das Schiff ja selbst eine Art Portal darzustellen und nicht auf "magische Weise" von A nach B versetzt zu werden.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (21. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Interessant wäre da erstmal, welche Version man sieht.
> Es gibt da ja zum einen die Standard-Film Version mit 130m , dann die 180m TV Fassung und dann auch noch einen ebenso langen Fanedit, der es sogar auf irgendeinen DVD Release geschafft hat.
> 
> Und den es nebenbei auch in 4K (upscaled) auf YouTube zu sehen gibt:
> ...


Ist der originale Kino-Cut auf der BD, nicht der 3-Stunden-Alan-Smithee-TV-Cut.


----------



## Worrel (21. November 2021)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Ist der originale Kino-Cut auf der BD, nicht der 3-Stunden-Alan-Smithee-TV-Cut.


Unterschiede:








						Dune - Der Wüstenplanet - Schnittbericht: Kinofassung (Schnittberichte.com)
					

Schnittbericht mit Bildern: Kinofassung vs TV-Fassung von Dune - Der Wüstenplanet (1984) ▻ Mehr als 13.000 weitere Schnittberichte zu Filmen & Spielen



					www.schnittberichte.com


----------



## Gast1649365804 (21. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Trance und Techno gefällt mir auch nicht.
> Heilung hingegen finde ich recht interessant, auch, wenn da in den ersten drei Minuten schon mal recht wenig passiert und man das rein handwerklich genauso gut in 15 Sekunden abhandeln könnte.
> Aber dann wäre die Stimmung halt eine ganz andere.
> 
> ...


So analytisch gehe ich selten bis gar nicht an Filme heran.
Ausnahme: Matrix, aber auf einer anderen Ebene sozusagen, weniger was das Handwerkszeug angeht.
Ich sags mal ganz platt, ein Film oder eine Serie soll mich in erster Linie unterhalten.
Was dabei dann gefällt oder nicht, kann ich manchmal schlecht einschätzen. Das geschieht einfach. Oder anders gesagt, würde mich jemand fragen, warum mir ein Film besonders gut gefällt, ein anderer wieder nicht, kann ich meist gar nicht richtig beantworten.


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2021)

Wenn ich mittlerweile einen 4K-TV hätte.  Das Problem ist wo gibt es einen aktuellen 4K-TV mit 3D ???  Ich sag mal nein. Leider.


----------



## fud1974 (21. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich mittlerweile einen 4K-TV hätte.  Das Problem ist wo gibt es einen aktuellen 4K-TV mit 3D ???  Ich sag mal nein. Leider.



Gibt keinen mehr, das Thema ist durch.

Beamer gibts noch, aber auch immer weniger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich mittlerweile einen 4K-TV hätte.  Das Problem ist wo gibt es einen aktuellen 4K-TV mit 3D ???  Ich sag mal nein. Leider.


3D ist mausetot. Meine bis zuletzt gab es nur einen einzigen Markenhersteller - war das LG oder Samsung? Weiss ich nicht mehr genau - der noch daran festhielt, doch mittlerweile findest du quasi keinen modernen TV der das noch unterstützt. Zumal auch 3D-BRs zuletzt seltener wurden. Ebenso aktuelle BR-Player mit 3D-Support.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Gibt keinen mehr, das Thema ist durch.
> 
> Beamer gibts noch, aber auch immer weniger.


Sagen wir mal es schlummert.
Der aktuellen Xiaomi Beamer z.B. kann es in der China OS Version, als Global ist als OS Android TV dann ohne ohne 3D verbaut.🤔

Schade eigentlich, denn 3D lebt von großer Fläche weil eben nur dort der Effekt stattfindet (vernünftige Quelle natürlich vorrausgesetzt) 😉


----------



## DarthSlayer (21. November 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Dieser Neue" ist aber gar nicht der, um den es in diesem Thread geht. Hier geht es um die Verfilmung mit Kyle McLachlan, Patrick Steward und Jürgen Prochnow aus den 80ern des letzten Jahrhunderts.
> 
> 
> Übrigens: Laut Wikipedia:
> ...


Gut dann habe ich das falsch verstanden anhand des neuen Bildes aber finde ihn trotzdem langatmig und langweilig


----------



## fud1974 (22. November 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Gut dann habe ich das falsch verstanden anhand des neuen Bildes aber finde ihn trotzdem langatmig und langweilig



Wenn du den NEUEN schon langatmig findest.. dann hast du den alten nie "genossen".


----------



## xdave78 (22. November 2021)

Also ich bin Einer von denen, die den Film mag und schon damals mochte.
Leider bin ich nicht mehr im Besitz eines Abspielgerätes für irgendwelche optischen Medien.
Finde es gut, dass auch noch an solche "Perlen" gedacht wird. Gibt viel zu viele Film aus der Zeit vor Streaming und Internet, die leider mehr und mehr in Vergessenheit geraten.  Erst letztens (dank Streaming Dienst) wieder Heavy Metal gefunden (ohne es zu suchen) und geschaut, der lief früher fast abendlich bei mir...


----------



## Worrel (22. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> So analytisch gehe ich selten bis gar nicht an Filme heran.


Das ist doch jetzt noch gar nicht analytisch - das ist doch was, was einem sofort ins Gedächtnis springt, sobald man an den Film denkt: daß  es da abwechselnd etliche längere erklärende/philosophische Gespräche und etliche Action Szenen gibt.

Sowas fällt einem doch schon beim Schauen auf: zB bei Alien 4 gibt's eine relativ schlechte Dynamik Verteilung: da wird dann gerannt, um von dem Schiff zu fliehen.
Zapp: bleibt man erstmal stehen, um sich in Ruhe den Ripley Klonen zu widmen.
Zapp, rennt man wieder um sein Leben.
Zapp, bleibt man wieder wegen irgendwas stehen.
Zapp, wieder rennen ...

Das ist doch nur das Wahrnehmen des Filmgeschehens.

Analysieren hingegen ist das Aufdecken der Metaphern in Gravity oder Mother! (Aronofsky) oder das SInnieren darüber, was denn die blaue Box in Mulholland Drive bedeuten soll. (Wobei das laut eigener Aussage nicht mal Lynch selber weiß)


----------



## DarthSlayer (22. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wenn du den NEUEN schon langatmig findest.. dann hast du den alten nie "genossen".


Einen oder 2 der alten habe ich aber gesehen und ich habe mich nicht gelangweilt und ich bin auch kein riesen Fan oder so was von Dune nur damals glaube ich so eine Art Command & Conquer Spiel mit Dune gespielt wo man auch zuerst Spice abbauen kann wie Tiberium und dann da raus Truppen herstellen muss und die anderen Seiten bekämpfen. Die Filme habe ich also nur gesehen weil mir das Spiel gefiel


----------



## Silenqua (22. November 2021)

Schon wieder ne neue Edition. Die erste hatte ich damals auf VHS, dann dvd, dann dvd extended.
Aber wird natürlich gekauft


----------

